# N(HB)GD! 7 String Strandberg Boden "Walterson Style" aka "the Fruitberg"



## Walterson (Aug 14, 2013)

It's Done!

I worked on this guitar while this one was beeing lacquered:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-metal-machine-picture-heavy.html#post3670570

The Idea behind this guitar was to build something more eco friendly, all woods were harvested locally.

The pretty detailed build thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-home-build-eco-strandberg-boden-7-clone.html

Some of you might ask: Yes, I asked Ola and he allowed me to use his Design -> thanks again Ola! 

Specs first:

Scale length: 26,125"
Body: Cherry
Top: figured apple tree wood
Neck: 5 piece Apple/Maple/Plum/Maple/Apple
Fretboard: plum
Fretboard Radius: 16"
Finish: polymerizing hard oil
Bridge: ABM Single String Headless Bridges
Headpiece: ETS
Pickups: Lace Deathbucker 7 & Alumitone 7

Pics:
























































Oh and don't forget to watch:


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 14, 2013)

Dat neck joint 

Awesome work man, congrats!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome looking guitar, It must sound.......fruity!


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 14, 2013)

That neck looks awesome. It's really cool that you did this with all local woods.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 14, 2013)

What's weird Is I love headless 8's , and headless 6's , never cared much for headless 7s but this is one killer axe seriously. Bravo to you sir.


----------



## larry (Aug 14, 2013)

this looks great, you're good at this. since you've become so proficient at building guitars, do you find it difficult to buy production instruments? have there been times where you were tempted, but declined since you know you're able to replicate it?


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 14, 2013)

FINALLY it's ready!  Happy NGD man! It looks just as killer as I thought it would! Congrats on building this beauty!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 14, 2013)

Amazing job, sir!!! HNGD!!! Any soundclips??


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW Awesome work dude! You really nailed it !


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a beautiful carve on the lower horn, awesome build.


----------



## Tordah (Aug 14, 2013)

If only you could hear the sounds I made after seeing those complete pictures. It was sort of like:

"Ooooohhhhhhhhohohohohoooooorrffffff".

Glorious work as always, that wood grain makes it look 100% from nature.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 14, 2013)

damn, so nice. 

but... the control cavity... how? You didn't seriously install pickups and wire everything up just through the hole covered by the jackplate did you? Thats gotta be hard. 

Seriously clean look though. 

how does it sound with such a wood combo?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 14, 2013)

Excellent work and props for using sustainable timber.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 14, 2013)

Simply incredibly amazing


----------



## helferlain (Aug 14, 2013)

Great job!!! 

How do you like the usability of the ABM tuners? I found them hard to tune, esp. the lower strings. Not to compare with the transmission of standard tuners. But your experience may differ...

And: Please add some pics of the headpiece wit the view from / to the backside of the neck.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 14, 2013)

Well done!! Looks great!!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 14, 2013)

The fr00t is with you 

Fantastic job, Walterson!!!! This is probably my favorite of all of your builds


----------



## SavM (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome stuff man! You've done a tremendous job> Also I will be following the frog!!
Keep up the good work, you've got quite a following now lol.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice....and great pics too.


----------



## knagy0325 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome top and neckjoint! I like that top better than the usual flamed maple tops.
You could do guitar building for a living. 
Btw, how does it sound?


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 14, 2013)

I've followed the build progress since it started.
Waiting for that headpiece to come in was starting to kill me. 

So worth the wait. This guitar is actually what made me start to even consider getting a boden. Fantastic work as always, Walt!


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 14, 2013)

This is an amazing build! Massive props dude!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 14, 2013)

Dammit, that looks nice. Excellent work, man.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 14, 2013)

Stunning. You do amazing work!


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 14, 2013)

Sooooo... how long is the waiting list ? I love it! And your wood choices are just the icing on the cake... bravo!


----------



## RuffeDK (Aug 14, 2013)

Amazing. HNGD!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 14, 2013)

man, that is super clean. I want one.


----------



## bigswifty (Aug 14, 2013)

So awesome dude. WOW!


----------



## Tone_Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

You have some serious talent.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, very clean work! You make good surgeon! Earn big money!

So how many total builds do you have to date? If you tell me less than 10 I will feel very bad about my ability to do any woodworking whatsoever.


----------



## Walterson (Aug 15, 2013)

larry said:


> this looks great, you're good at this. since you've become so proficient at building guitars, do you find it difficult to by production instruments? have there been times where you were tempted, but declined since you know you're able to replicate it?



You nailed it. Why shoud I pay xkEUR for a guitar, when I could buy some hardware, wood and take some time to build something like it?

I bought a vintage Gibson recently, you can build a replica, but you can't build a vintage Gibson... did you get that point? 

Today I would never ever buy a guitar that came pumped out of a large factory, like an Ibanez, Fender, Schecter, Dean, ESP, Yamaha.... or any other big brand. I'm much more interested in handbuild instruments from small luthiers with "soul" and "mojo".

Another problem: I came to the point where I enjoy building guitars more than actually playing them.... my playing was way better before I started to build guitars.




JPMike said:


> Any soundclips??



I do not have the equipment, nor the skills. Maybe I can ask a friend to make some clips...



Tordah said:


> If only you could hear the sounds I made after seeing those complete pictures. It was sort of like:
> 
> "Ooooohhhhhhhhohohohohoooooorrffffff".







mnemonic said:


> but... the control cavity... how? You didn't seriously install pickups and wire everything up just through the hole covered by the jackplate did you?



You got it! Make the wires long enough, then it's not so much more complicated...




mnemonic said:


> how does it sound with such a wood combo?



You may be surprised but it sounds pretty much like an electric guitar.... 

I'm not shure if I like the pickups, it was pretty hard to dial in a sound I like and I'm not really satisfied yet.

The unplugged sound is very nice, crisp, clear, fast attack, long sustain, nice bottom end...



helferlain said:


> How do you like the usability of the ABM tuners? I found them hard to tune, esp. the lower strings.



No problems until now... time will tell if they start to get harder to use in the future.




Hollowway said:


> So how many total builds do you have to date? If you tell me less than 10 I will feel very bad about my ability to do any woodworking whatsoever.



Don't worry this is #013....


----------



## s4tch (Aug 15, 2013)

Incredible as always  Not a single flaw on any of your builds.

Would you mind sharing (even in a separate thread in the appropriate section) what tools do you use?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 15, 2013)

Dat neck carve


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 15, 2013)

That turned out really nicely, congrads! So, how many PM's have you got for custom builds today? 
You should do a series, make he next one Citrus flavor 

One question: the jack placement, doesn't the cable poke you in the ribs?


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 15, 2013)

dude. you need to built a guitar for me^^
appletree top is freaking amazing looking.

and plum-fingerboard? sounds interesting


----------



## jahosy (Aug 15, 2013)

Another flawless built completed  Congrats!


----------



## Overtone (Aug 15, 2013)

gorgeous! very well done. I think the side grain patterns are especially sexy and I love the heel. Neck looks nice and beefy too.


----------



## c0n0r (Aug 15, 2013)

fantastic job! very nice.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolutely incredible work, as always. Lovely guitar and I love the use of local woods.


----------



## Turk (Aug 15, 2013)

Alright folks, we're in intermission now. You may refill your drinks and get more popcorn while we wait for the next Walterson build.


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 16, 2013)

awesome man! love your work


----------



## Walterson (Aug 16, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Would you mind sharing (even in a separate thread in the appropriate section) what tools do you use?



Nothing special, the same as every body, it's a little much to list everything... my main powertools are a drillpress, beltsander, bandsaw, planer and a router of course.




WiseSplinter said:


> So, how many PM's have you got for custom builds today?
> 
> One question: the jack placement, doesn't the cable poke you in the ribs?



Maybe 6-7 requests since I jointed sevenstring.org..... Requests per day? Maybe 0,02? 

The cable does not poke me much, it sits just right of my hip...




Overtone said:


> Neck looks nice and beefy too.



Yes it is. I like beefy "roundish V" necks... no flat D "wizard" profiles for me...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 16, 2013)

Jesus christ, man! That looks amazing!


----------



## ONE (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful, i love guitars made from local woods.


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 16, 2013)

So awesome!! Great work as always...


----------



## Knarbens (Oct 7, 2014)

I love your work! Watching the build thread for this was a joy  really nice woods (apple looks just amazing), super clean work and very nice pics ... I always love your guitars! Seen some of your work on GBB


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 7, 2014)

Amazing guitar! Congrats


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 7, 2014)

Freaking awesome! Plum is such a beautiful wood that I want to use it on my next custom!


----------



## dan0151 (Oct 8, 2014)

WOW


----------



## porknchili (Oct 8, 2014)

How does it taste?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 8, 2014)

So amazing!!

HNGD


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Oct 9, 2014)

That neck heel is awesome! Overall that guitar puts my Boden 7 to shame. Fantastic work bro


----------



## Dakotaspex (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## TKOA-Dex (Oct 12, 2014)

That's an awesome build man! I am actually wanting to make a headless 7 myself. Would you mind giving links where you got the single bridge things and the headpiece?


----------



## Colin Trainor (Oct 12, 2014)

NICE


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 12, 2014)

Wooh! Nice!
You think you'd be willing to make me a Strandberg copy to add to my arsenal?...


----------



## Rakija (Oct 12, 2014)

My favourite strandy


----------



## haffner1 (Oct 13, 2014)

What I want to know is, were those fruit trees organically grown and humanely slaughtered? Seriously though, that looks awesome!


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 13, 2014)

Great craftsmanship! Looks like a really nice guitar!


----------



## Pooty Skills (Oct 13, 2014)

Love the guitar! Really unique choice of woods, they all really work very nicely together. Quick question about the ABM saddles: I looks like the ball ends go into the slots at the "headstock", but how are they held at the bridge posts? Is there a clamp similar to a Floyd? 

I'm asking because I've just ordered a Skervy myself and I'm trying to get a better idea of the ABM hardware


----------

